# Letting agency and utility bills



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

I wonder if anyone can help, please?

So we rent a student property through a letting agency. Before we moved in we tried to arrange bills in our names from the start of the tenancy date. However, when trying to we couldn't as the house was under a business account. 

Having spoken to the letting agency we were told they paid all the houses they managed in one go and then send us an invoice for our usage. This seemed odd but accepted it as they said it was cheaper for us as they got a business discount.

One quarter passed and no bills- enquired and said they were having issues and would get it to us ASAP.

Fast forward 3 months, (7 months after moving in) and we now have a bill after months of pestering. The bill is quite large and £160 more than expected having been told a price (bill date up to feb) in March that they'd looked up but hadn't given us a formal statement.

Now okay I accept things can go wrong, but I am annoyed it takes 6 months to get us a bill. (especially as we could have adjusted our utility use after the first 3 months).

But to add salt in the wounds the tariff we have been charged is working out much more expensive than a tariff we could have sorted ourselves. So this price advantage they spoke of is not true to a tune of £150 by my calculations.

My questions are
- is it fair to be forced into a utility bill arrangement we did not want?
- can they leave it so long then expect payment ASAP (we have the money as budgeted but morally not fair?)
-Is there anything we can do, as I'm peeved the arrangement is costing us more than going direct to the same supplier
-Any advise on where to get professional advise from?

Many thanks!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What's in your tenancy agreement ? If you signed for this deal your stuck with it 

Depends how it's worded


----------

